# MS-SQL Server 2008 Wie benutzt man da NATURAL JOIN / INNER JOIN USING?



## 0x7F800000 (19. Jun 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Kennt sich hier einer zufälligerweise mit dem M$-SQL Server 2008 aus? Irgendwie will mir das Teil nichts in die Richtung

```
-- A(gemeinsam,a) B(gemeinsam,b)
SELECT * FROM A NATURAL JOIN B
```
bzw.

```
-- A(gemeinsam,a) B(gemeinsam,b)
SELECT * FROM A INNER JOIN B USING(gemeinsam)
```
fressen, weiß einer woran's liegen könnte bzw. wie bekomme ich denn nun in diesem bescheuerten SQl-Dialekt denn jetzt einen natürlichen Join hin? :bahnhof:
Habe irgendwie jetzt rumgegooglt und versucht diese M$-Docu durchzublättern, aber irgendwie nix zu natürlichen joins gefunden :autsch:

Entschuldigt wenn euch die frage dämlich vorkommt, habe bisher 0 erfahrung mit diesen ganzen Datenbanken ;(

vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## maki (19. Jun 2009)

FROM (Transact-SQL)

Natürliche Joins sind inner joins


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jun 2009)

Nitin's Tech Blog: Natural Joins - Still not in MS SQL Server


----------



## 0x7F800000 (22. Jun 2009)

@maki: ja, gut, rein formal ist das eine abart der inneren joins... Nützt mir aber nicht viel, wenn ich 49/50 spalten-Namen abtippen muss, um eine einzige redundante spalte wegzulassen  Oder ich verstehe irgendwie nicht so wirklich was du meinst... :bahnhof:

@SlaterB: aha... na gut. ;(

Dämlich ist das schon. Mir egal, lass ich die redundante spalte eben einfach drin, was solls^^ Habe meinen inneren widerstand gegen eckelhafte unnötige redundanzen inzwischen blutig niedergeschlagen  ist ja nicht mein gehirn der da leiden soll, sondern der MS SQL Server.

Danke allerseits. :toll:


----------

